# Focus testing with 77D



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 1, 2017)

As I always do when I get a new body or lens, I do some autofocus testing. I picked 8 lenses from my collection that I might want to use on my new 77D and ran them through my very fast autofocus test. Here are the results:

85 F/1.8 - spot on

35 F/2 IS - slight front focus, but usable. 

50 F/1.8 STM - spot on

40 pancake - spot on

24 pancake - spot on

18-135 IS STM - hard to tell due to small max aperture (F/5 in mid zoom range) appears to have slight front focus, but usable.

Old 18-55 kit lens - hard to tell due to low optical quality and small aperture.

Tamron 85 F/1.8 - very slight front focus, quite usable

Overall, I think this level of autofocus accuracy will meet my needs pretty well.


----------

